# REC--Berries in a Cloud



## PA Baker (Jan 21, 2005)

A good low-fat dessert that's impressive looking but easy to make!

*Berries in a Cloud*

1 lb strawberries, rinsed, dried and hulled, cut in half
1 (6 oz) package blueberries, rinsed and dried
1 (6 oz) package raspberries, rinsed and dried
3 Tbsp seedless raspberry preserves
3 egg whites
¼ tsp cream of tartar
6 Tbsp sugar
1 ½ tbsp pine nuts or slivered almonds

Preheat oven to 350F.

In a large mixing bowl, combine all berries.  Heat preserves in microwave until melted—about 20-30 seconds—or in a small saucepan or skillet over low heat until melted.  Pour warm preserves (let cool slightly if hot) over berries and gently mix.  Turn berries into a shallow 8”-9” baking dish or pie plate.  Set aside.

In a large clean glass or metal bowl, beat egg whites and cream of tartar at high speed just until foamy.  Gradually add sugar, beating constantly, to stiff peaks and until sugar is dissolved.  Pile meringue over berries, swirling lightly.  Sprinkle with nuts.  Bake until meringue is golden brown—about 12-15 minutes.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

This would be perfect for Valentine's Day!

 Barbara


----------

